
The most recommended startup books of all time - daolf
https://twitter.com/PierreDeWulf/status/1228803928856420358
======
masonic
Great, another artificial list of Amazon affiliate links (tag=daolf-20),
already submitted 3 hours ago[0], now wrapped in a tweetstorm.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22337854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22337854)

~~~
daolf
Poster here, the list is far from artificial.

I've documented the whole process on my blog.

I also explained why I put some affiliate links.

